# In/Outdoor Beamshots M6|LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|6PL



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*In/Outdoor Beamshots UPDATED FOR 2010! |M61|MD3|Z2-S|M6|LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|*

*New for 2010!*

This is my new series of beamshots for 2010. This time I have them a little more exposed to produce a more realistic look. Ie. If you squint when using the light, the hotspot will seem slighty overexposed. 


Malkoff M61 (2x18500 in SF Z3)






Surefire Z2-S





Malkoff MD3 (Gen 2 ~ XP-G)





McGizmo SunDrop XR-U





McGizmo Haiku XP-G





McGizmo Haiku XP-G Warm





GatLight Ti





Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC (4500K 2.8A)





-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indoor/Outside shots updated with the Surefire A2, and ICON Rogue 1

UPDATE 7th September 09 Surefire M6, M2. Moddoo R2 Triple and Quark 123 Tactical Neutral Outside

UPDATE 11th August 09 Malkoff M60/M30/M60W Outside

UPDATE 7th August 09 Surefire A2L and U2 Ultra Indoor shots!

Comments are greatly appreciated! I work nights, so any motivation to do more shots is helpful 

Just did some quick beamshots of most of my lights.

Only had the chance to do one of each in my room, no outdoor ones yet sorry :thumbsdow

Not the greatest and my room isn't the best size, but from lights, to the wall is 2.5m

Anyway here they are:

LX2





E2DL





A2L










A2 Yellow-Green










U2 Ultra
Level 1





Level 2





Level 3





Level 4 





Level 5





Level 6





Malkoff M60/Surefire 6P host





Olight M20 R2





Fenix TK11 R2





Surefire 6PL





ICON Rogue 1





Jetbeam Jet-III Military R2





Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1





Olight M30


----------



## litetube (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*

Actually those are quite usefull comparisons for me. Thanx for posting them!! 

It seems like the TK11 is a bit briter than all but the M30 yes?

Is the Olight M20 the Q5 version or R2? Also is the JetIII M Q5 or R2?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*

Thanks mate 
I am going to add some outdoors ones as soon as i can.
Stuck in bed sick atm.

I forgot to add that they were R2's.

Good pickup!

Will edit my op now 

:thumbsup:

And the TK11 is probably the brightest/most useful of them.
It has a nice hotspot but more useable spill then some of the others.

The M60 isn't quite as bright, however i love how smooth the beam is.

Ah heck, i love them all


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*

Just did the outside ones... it was bloody cold!

They aren't the best as i need a tripod, and i didn't aim the lights in the exact same place each time 

Uploading now


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*

Control





M6 - with MN20





M2 - with P60





LX2





E2DL





A2L





A2L/A2





A2





Malkoff M30/Suerfire 6P 18650 cell





Malkoff M60/Surefire 6P





Malkoff M60/Surefire 6P host 18650 cell





Malkoff M60W/Surefire 6P





Moddoo R2 Triple





Quark 123 Tactical Neutral





Olight M20 R2





Fenix TK11 R2





6PL





ICON Rogue





Jet III Military R2





Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1





Olight M30


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*

Thanks!! Great job...


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

Thanks for the outdoor shots. Looks like the Raptor has the hottest spot... oo:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

Thanks guys :thumbsup:

Yeah the raptor looks like its gonna burn through the fence :laughing:


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

great real life pictures man! i am so totally tech un-savvy and get lost when the posts get into technical details. Just need to know how bright it is, how long it lasts 

that M30 looks great with loads of spill and a larger hotspot too.


----------



## zven (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

Many thanks for doing this great comparison! It's very helpful to see all these lights rounded up like this.

Out of curiosity, does the LX2 really seem that much more impressive than the M60 in person as it does in the beamshots? Somehow I was under the impression that the M60 was pretty similar to the E2DL in output and throw, which seems here to be much closer to the performance of the LX2 than the M60 is. Anyway, I'm just curious if these beamshots are pretty representative of what your own eye sees in the real world.

And if the LX2 really is that much more impressive than the M60, that just might settle my LX2 vs. A2L decision before the A2L is even released. (After all, I don't see how a reflector in a light the diameter of the A2L is going to throw even remotely as far as the LX2 looks like it does here.)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

The thing is, the LX2 is just one big hotspot pretty much.
So yes, what you point it at is lit more than the M60, but the surrounding area, is better lit by the M60, creating more _usable_ light.
I personally prefer the M60, as it is more versatile, and has greater spill.
But i can't draw a conclusion until i compare at further distances!

I havn't done a longer distance comparison just yet, as i am still a bit ill.

But i will be sure to get some longer distances in the near future.

Edit - Oh and in comparison with the E2DL and M60.
My M60 definitely out throws my E2DL.
There are trees down the road approx. 114m away, the M60 just lights them up, but you can't notice the E2DL on the trees.
(These trees a fairly well illuminated by the street lights near by... i have to find somewhere pitch black to test the throw properly)


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

nice works.
the beamshot of the JB RRT-1 looks ringy indoor.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*



DimeRazorback said:


> Edit - Oh and in comparison with the E2DL and M60.
> My M60 definitely out throws my E2DL.
> There are trees down the road approx. 114m away, the M60 just lights them up, but you can't notice the E2DL on the trees.
> (These trees a fairly well illuminated by the street lights near by... i have to find somewhere pitch black to test the throw properly)



Hmm....that's interesting. My E2DL seems to throw better than M60 (hand-scribed version). I need to check them again. :thinking:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

i use my M60 without the lens on the bezel.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*



Zeruel said:


> Hmm....that's interesting. My E2DL seems to throw better than M60 (hand-scribed version). I need to check them again. :thinking:



I've just tested again. My E2DL has a brighter hotspot and throws better than M60. Both using RCR.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

:thinking: I may have my wires crossed... I have so many similar output lights it's easy to confuse them 

I'll test mine tonight!


----------



## Sean (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

Great pics!


----------



## magikbullet (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

great comparo! 

My next flashlight is going to be one of the 'larger' 2 cr123 lights. My potentials were the olight m20 warrior, surefire lx2, jetbeam 3 military, and the fenix tk11. Which one would you say is your favorite?

I've been trying to talk myself into a lx2, but from your review I just don't know if the seemingly slightly more powerful beam is enough to justify the extra cost and no r18650's when compared to the tk11 which seemed to have the next best beam balance 

I'd like to see pictures testing these flashlights throw at longer distance, then I think I'd have all the info I need


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

I'm going to do longer ones sometime soon!
Just have to find the time.
I work nights (like now lol) so it's hard.

I have to say, the TK11 is such a good light for the price!
It has a very solid feel too.

Good battery options!
The list goes on 

If you don't want strobe, or a low mode cross off the M20
And if you don't want tailstand ability, cross off the Jet-III.

It all depends on want you need, and what you want.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

great job. any more chances for some further distance shots?

thanks


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*



DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks guys :thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah the raptor looks like its gonna burn through the fence :laughing:



The beam from the Raptor looks terrible to my eye. Waaaay too many artifacts. Unacceptable in a modern flashlight.

Nonetheless, great beam shots!! Very useful!

Thanks! lovecpf


----------



## kwkarth (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

BTW, DimeRazorback, did you use a fixed eposure when you made the beam shots or were you using autoexposure? If fixed ISO, Aperature, and Shutter speed, what were your settings?

Thanks!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*



kwkarth said:


> BTW, DimeRazorback, did you use a fixed eposure when you made the beam shots or were you using autoexposure? If fixed ISO, Aperature, and Shutter speed, what were your settings?
> 
> Thanks!



I use a DSLR.
Settings were:

Inside:
ISO 200
Exposure 1 second
F-stop 14
at 14mm

Outside:
ISO 200
Exposure 2.5sec
F-stop 14
at 25mm


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, RRT-1, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III,*

Just updated with outside beamshots of the Surefire A2 and the ICON Rogue :thumbsup:


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2|E2DL|A2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III|6PL*

Thanks! The new pics look great.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Indoor & Outside Beamshots; LX2|E2DL|A2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III|6PL*

Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Updated with A2L & U2 Ultra indoor shots...

Outdoors to come tonight!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Outdoor A2L shots up!


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Thanks for adding the shots... Can you flip the A2L red leds and main beam shots so that it goes LX2 high, E2DL high, A2L high Main Beam etc.

Just a thought.

Thanks.


----------



## tango44 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*



DimeRazorback said:


> Anyway here they are:
> 
> LX2
> 
> ...



Not too much difference between this two right?


----------



## tango44 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*



DimeRazorback said:


> LX2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great beamshots!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

A2 & A2L colour shots now below main beams.

There isn't too much difference between the TK11 and LX2 other than beam profile. The LX2 has a much larger hotspot as you can see :thumbsup:


----------



## tango44 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*



DimeRazorback said:


> There isn't too much difference between the TK11 and LX2 other than beam profile. The LX2 has a much larger hotspot as you can see :thumbsup:



True, I think I´ll save $200 and stick with my TK´s!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Yeah that's a big difference I supose :laughing: 

The only other main difference is their low modes... if you really want a low mode the LX2 is alot better. If a more medium mode is ok, the TK11 is killer!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Just updated my outdoor shots with:


Malkoff M30/Surefire 6P 18650 cell
Malkoff M60/Surefire 6P
Malkoff M60/Surefire 6P 18650 cell
Malkoff M60W/Surefire 6P



:thumbsup:


----------



## AKWolf (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

The M60W is a very nice tint. How far out is the useful beam good till...

GJ BTW...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

I haven't had a great chance to use it yet, however last night I was using it in my backyard and shone it at a tree that is about 40m away, and it was just a useful as the M30/M60 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Wow, I want to thank you for these pics! Your beamshots saved me some money.

The A2L looks fine indoors but outside it turned really really blue. It seems Surefire has decided to stick with the blue Seoul's of the P60L. 
Ah well, the $$ can go somewhere else then.
lovecpf


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

I know what you mean!
When I originally turned it on I was a little taken aback by their choice in main LED... I was hoping for the same emitter as is in the LX2 and E2DL!

I still love it though


----------



## Mdinana (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Nice pics! 

that raptor has more rings than a jewelry store! :laughing: I've been waiting to use that line for a good 2 minutes.

I can't believe how ... muddy ... the A2L looks. I take it that the secondary LEDs stay on while the primary light is on, right? I only ask b/c I tried a Streamlight "clone" that turned off the secondaries. I assume this is why white secondary LEDs are a popular option. How much do you find the RED leds affecting daily use?

You might have just saved me $240 for a new light (though still tempted with the LX2).


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

:kewlpics: 

:thanks: for posting them!! 

This is why lovecpf

(Let those smilies do my talking for me..  )


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Do you have an* M60W MC-E *to compare?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Thanks Schuey :thumbsup:



And no, I don't have an M60W MCE :shakehead


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

What color is your fence? Hard to tell, and the Lux V A2 shows it up as fairly brown.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

It's cream... you can see it here







To the left is the fence, to the right is a 'matching' coloured shed


----------



## run4jc (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Indoor Beamshots; LX2, E2DL, M60, TK11, Raptor, Olight M30 M20, Jet-III, 6PL*



DimeRazorback said:


> Control
> 
> 
> LX2
> ...


Many thanks! You just saved me from selling my Olight M30 so I could justify a Surefire LX2 (or E2DL). Great comparison - much appreciated.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

No problem mate!

They are a different class of light!

That being said, they are all still super impressive!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



DimeRazorback said:


> No problem mate!
> 
> They are a different class of light!
> 
> ...


Now I'm curious - when you say "they are a different class of light..." could you please elaborate? I've searched the forum and read until I can't take in any more. Everyone has an opinion - everyone seems to agree that the Surefire is the king of indestructable and that 'Surefire lumens' are conservatively rated. I LOVE my Olight M20 Warrior - if I could choose only 1 light for all tasks, out my current inventory (seen on my signature) I would choose the M20. For monster throw, out comes the Eagle Tac. The M30 has a larger spot, but it has become somewhat of a stepchild. I was thinking that the LX2 might give the throw of the M20, the spot size of the M30 at a size as small or smaller than the M20. Looking at your comparisons seemed to show otherwise. SO, I still have a desire to own a Surefire - I just can't yet seem to justify it. Selling the M30 was going to help me rationalize spending $200 on a light that I don't really need. But who said anything about rationale - or need for that matter!! :laughing:

Thank you!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

By different class I mean the fact that the M30 is a MCE rather than a single die.

In actual fact, the M30 and LX2 have a VERY similar sized hotspot, if not the same!
The hotspots are almost equal in brightness aswell, the main difference is in the spill created.

The M30 produces a much brighter spill, hence why it 'lights up' my backyard. Whereas the LX2 focuses the majority of the light into the hotspot.

By eye, up against a wall I can hardly see the difference in brightness of the hotspots!
But the spill of the M30 is just completly over powering!

Therefore, if you want a smaller light and a Surefire devil, and you don't need the added spill or flood like beam of the M30... Get an LX2 :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## run4jc (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Okay - forgive me for being a pest. Do you have any photos showing the M20, M30, E2DL and LX2 side by side for physical size comparison?
Thanks!


----------



## pulstar (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

First of all- GREAT shots!

I have only one question, and i need your subjective opinion. How would you compare throw of LX2 and Jet-IIIm?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



run4jc said:


> Okay - forgive me for being a pest. Do you have any photos showing the M20, M30, E2DL and LX2 side by side for physical size comparison?
> Thanks!



I will do a shot for you tomorrow morning :thumbsup:



pulstar said:


> First of all- GREAT shots!
> 
> I have only one question, and i need your subjective opinion. How would you compare throw of LX2 and Jet-IIIm?



Very similar, but the LX2 has a larger hotspot.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

As per your request run4jc, here is a pic for the comparison of size between the Olight M20 & M30, and Surefire E2DL and LX2 :devil:


----------



## RobertM (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Very nice beamshots! Thanks for posting them. :twothumbs

BTW, what model of DSLR are you shooting with? Just curious.

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Thanks alot Robert!
I appreciate it! :thumbsup:

I am using a Olympus E-420... it's only a beginner model DSLR, but I am getting better with time, and I will look for a nice shiney canon or nikon sometime next year :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks alot Robert!
> I appreciate it! :thumbsup:
> 
> I am using a Olympus E-420... it's only a beginner model DSLR, but I am getting better with time, and I will look for a nice shiney canon or nikon sometime next year :thumbsup:



No problem. The E-420 looks pretty nice. I just picked up my first DSLR about a month ago (Canon 50D) and have been learning on it. 

In your indoor beamshots, is your 6PL really as white as the pictures make it out to be? Mine looks WAY more blue than that :sick2:? I may have to eventually break down and buy a Malkoff for it 

-Robert


----------



## run4jc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



DimeRazorback said:


> As per your request run4jc, here is a pic for the comparison of size between the Olight M20 & M30, and Surefire E2DL and LX2 :devil:


Great photo - thank you! I've found a home for my M30 - I think it is time for my first Surefire, and LX2. I loved the M30 but NEVER carried it - the M20 and my Eagletac M2XC4 were my 'chosen ones.' I'm hoping the LX2 will give me a carry light that gives me that satisfaction of carrying a Surefire, and at least the throw and spill of the M20. I don't have the payment for the M30 yet, so if it doesn't show, I'll just keep it around for grins.
Do you run rechargeable 123s in your LX2?

Thanks again


----------



## run4jc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

I'm sure this has been answered, but I can't find a concise answer to the simple question - is it acceptable to run rechargeable batteries in a Surefire? Specifically an LX2 or E2DL? If so, any particular ones that should be used? Does anyone have experience doing so? Any problems? I'm ready to order an LX2 and would like to have primaries and rechargeables at my 'disposal'
Thanks!!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Not a problem my friend.
I quite like the photo myself, which is a change... I don't like many shots I take 

I don't personally use rechargeables in my Surefires, however I believe some people do with great success in certain models, try doing a search as there are many threads about that topic!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



RobertM said:


> No problem. The E-420 looks pretty nice. I just picked up my first DSLR about a month ago (Canon 50D) and have been learning on it.
> 
> In your indoor beamshots, is your 6PL really as white as the pictures make it out to be? Mine looks WAY more blue than that :sick2:? I may have to eventually break down and buy a Malkoff for it
> 
> -Robert



I'm jealous... I want a Canon 

Ummm :thinking::thinking:
It does have quite a bluer tint than that I think... :shrug:
To be honest I haven't used it in quite some time since I got my malkoffs 

But I'm quite sure that the picture makes it look a far bit 'whiter'!

:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



DimeRazorback said:


> Not a problem my friend.
> I quite like the photo myself, which is a change... I don't like many shots I take
> 
> I don't personally use rechargeables in my Surefires, however I believe some people do with great success in certain models, try doing a search as there are many threads about that topic!
> ...



Cool - I work for Canon. 

Thanks for the response - and I called myself searching and searching, but I think my searches were too specific. I backed off on the words and found a post that had this link:
http://www.lighthound.com/Rechargea...n-Batteries--Lithium-Ion-Battery_ep_36-1.html
And it was very helpful. Looks like it is okay to use them, but seems best to get protected and 3.0V only. Every day something new is learned is a good day!


----------



## run4jc (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

I gave in. Just ordered the LX2 - BatteryJunction is including 12 free primaries and I ordered another 12, but no rechargeables. Figured I could see how it works out and always order them later, or perhaps technology will refine the rechargeable. 

I usually run my lights on high for about 15 minutes each morning. If can get 2 hours out of a battery, that's 8 mornings for the cost of 2 batteries.

We shall see - meanwhile, can't wait to receive the LX2. Even sprang for second day air!


----------



## kaptein america (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

This was a helpful :wave: post as I am looking at both Lx2 or M20.
Thanks
Now if I can just handle an M20 to feels its size quality as compared to the lx2.


----------



## run4jc (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



kaptein america said:


> This was a helpful :wave: post as I am looking at both Lx2 or M20.
> Thanks
> Now if I can just handle an M20 to feels its size quality as compared to the lx2.



I have an M20 and it is my favorite light. If the LX2 is better than the M20 it'll be an awesome light!


----------



## kaptein america (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

and if the M20 put out 500 lumen like that titanium limited edition M20?


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



kaptein america said:


> This was a helpful :wave: post as I am looking at both Lx2 or M20.
> Thanks
> Now if I can just handle an M20 to feels its size quality as compared to the lx2.


FWIW:
I have an M30 and really like it. The other day, I found a new Tactical Gear/training Shop not too far from my home. They happened to carry Olight and Fenix, along with SF. I looked at and handled the M20, and was somewhat dissapointed at the construction quality. The M20 that I saw was a couple of notches below the M30 in construction quality. Really surprised me.

In any case, the anodization on the Olights I've seen is of a poorer quality than what you'll find on Surefires, at least on the ones I own and have seen.

The finish on the Olights is more like a powder coat paint, (so it flakes off rather easily) rather than a electro chemically altered surface of the aluminum itself like on Surefires.


----------



## cbxer55 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



kwkarth said:


> FWIW:
> I have an M30 and really like it. The other day, I found a new Tactical Gear/training Shop not too far from my home. They happened to carry Olight and Fenix, along with SF. I looked at and handled the M20, and was somewhat dissapointed at the construction quality. The M20 that I saw was a couple of notches below the M30 in construction quality. Really surprised me.
> 
> In any case, the anodization on the Olights I've seen is of a poorer quality than what you'll find on Surefires, at least on the ones I own and have seen.
> ...


 
Its supposed to be a type III hard-anodized. It cannot be powder-coat if it is type III ha finish.
Anyway mine seems alright to me, matter-of-fact, when compared to the finish of my Surefire U2,
I like the M30s better. The finsih on the U2 has several different hues, in places it even appears brownish-red.
The M30 is all black, all the time. I have fitted mine with a lanyard, this usually prevents dropping.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

I have to agree with kwkarth on the HA comment... I recently mentioned this in another thread!

After about a week of pocket carry, my T10 was all worn around the tailcap. I have since replaced it with my E2DL which I'm constantly getting keys snagged on and it is still perfect!

:shrug:


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



DimeRazorback said:


> I have to agree with kwkarth on the HA comment... I recently mentioned this in another thread!
> 
> After about a week of pocket carry, my T10 was all worn around the tailcap. I have since replaced it with my E2DL which I'm constantly getting keys snagged on and it is still perfect!
> 
> :shrug:


Yes, the color match of Surefire's HA-III may not be perfect, but it seems the integrity of the anodization is top notch. While I'm not too much worried for fashion's sake of colors matching I am concerned that both the substrate (aluminum) is hard enough to support the less malleable HA surface and that the surface of that substrate has been properly prepared to accept the process. If my lights were just shelf queens, it would not be an issue, but they all get used.

Also, I didn't "SAY" that the coat on the Olights was a powder coat, I just said it seemed or acted like a powder coat, I really don't "know" what it actually is, we just know what the manufacturer says it's supposed to be. 

Since the light dented so easily and the top coat (black) flaked off so easily, I can say from experience its nowhere near as "tough" as the surface of any of my Surefires. I don't remember what Olight specs the aluminum to be, whether 6061-T6, 7075, or what, but if it's too soft of an alloy, no amount of HA treatment will be able to withstand even a little bump. Don't get me wrong, I still love the light, but the surface treatment could stand a lot of improvement.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



kwkarth said:


> Yes, the color match of Surefire's HA-III may not be perfect, but it seems the integrity of the anodization is top notch. While I'm not too much worried for fashion's sake of colors matching I am concerned that both the substrate (aluminum) is hard enough to support the less malleable HA surface and that the surface of that substrate has been properly prepared to accept the process. If my lights were just shelf queens, it would not be an issue, but they all get used.
> 
> Also, I didn't "SAY" that the coat on the Olights was a powder coat, I just said it seemed or acted like a powder coat, I really don't "know" what it actually is, we just know what the manufacturer says it's supposed to be.
> 
> Since the light dented so easily and the top coat (black) flaked off so easily, I can say from experience its nowhere near as "tough" as the surface of any of my Surefires. I don't remember what Olight specs the aluminum to be, whether 6061-T6, 7075, or what, but if it's too soft of an alloy, no amount of HA treatment will be able to withstand even a little bump. Don't get me wrong, I still love the light, but the surface treatment could stand a lot of improvement.


I have never seen true Milspec Type-III HA on a Chinese made light, except for the Legion-II (basically, a custom-made light). I can count on my fingers the number of lights/manufacturers which deliver a real HA treatment:

ARC
SureFire
Inova
Muyshondt
Fivemega
Leef Bodies
Amilite
Jill
RA/HDS
Novatac

I test all light coatings using a Spyderco with a blade made of pure ZDP-189 steel with hardness in the range of 65-66 Rockwell Hardness.

Fenix/Olight/EagleTac/Lumapower/Tiablo/Dereelight/Quark/Nitecore/Zebralight and virtually all DX lights FAILED miserably in these tests. They are all selling a B.S version of HA.


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I have never seen true Milspec Type-III HA on a Chinese made light, except for the Legion-II (basically, a custom-made light). I can count on my fingers the number of lights/manufacturers which deliver a real HA treatment:
> 
> SureFire
> Inova
> ...


Suspicions confirmed. Thanks Outdoors Fanatic! I have a few blades made of ZDP-189 as well, what do you do, scrape lightly in an inconspicuous place to see if the surface is marred?


----------



## run4jc (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Happy Place:twothumbs
The LX2 came today






And I love it. Interestingly, it feels lighter and is slightly smaller than the M20. The spot on the M20 is more concentrated but about half (or less) the size of the Surefire spot. More defined spill on the M20 - it'll be interesting to see how they compare in pitch dark tomorrow morning. 

I know the size will be great. The M2XC4 is a heavy hand full to carry on a dog walk - I'm really hoping that the LX2 is all I'll need to carry. Granted, it wouldn't make much of a weapon, but that (hopefully) won't be an issue on dog walks!






At first I wasn't too sure about the interface. Seems like a pain to lock the light in the 'on' position, but after fooling with it for a while I think it is actually a great UI. I like the firm, positive feel of the clicky and the 2 light levels. Heck, I never leave them on constantly that much anyway, and I like the way you can lock it on low then push the button for a brief burst of high. So I am changing my signature - i know own a Surefire, and although I have not found total wisdom, I am beginning to see - unbelievably solid construction and American made! "Ah, grasshopper, you are beginning to approach the portal of knowledge!"
lovecpf


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Gotta love the feeling of unpacking a brand new SureFire...


----------



## G23fan (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Run4jc,

How are you liking the LX2? 
I am looking to purchase my 1st "real" flashlight..lol


----------



## run4jc (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*



G23fan said:


> Run4jc,
> 
> How are you liking the LX2?
> I am looking to purchase my 1st "real" flashlight..lol



Please visit this link....you'll see that I am lovin' it. It is a great light - so much so that I just ordered an E1B!!

Comments

E1B

lovecpf


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

That Lx2 is looking sweeter & sweeter


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Updated with Moddoo R2 Tripple and Quark 123 Tactical Neutral.

M6, and M2 coming up within the hour.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60/W,M30|TK11|RRT-1|M30|M20|Jet-III|*

Updated :thumbsup:

It was quicker than I thought lol


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 7, 2009)

How much do you love the M6 Dime? Its one awesome light! Fit, finsih, the worksjust downright beautiful... Its a happy day when a Surefire arrives at the doorstep! They even have their own distinctive smell


----------



## kwkarth (Sep 7, 2009)

Dime,
I have to say that your beam photos are the most useful that I have ever seen. Both close and medium range, they really tell the story.

Thanks you again for such a great job!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

Ctrain said:


> How much do you love the M6 Dime? Its one awesome light! Fit, finsih, the worksjust downright beautiful... Its a happy day when a Surefire arrives at the doorstep! They even have their own distinctive smell



I absolutely LOVE it 
The other I had the girlfriend cradling it while I drove :laughing:
And yes. I love the Surefire smell  



kwkarth said:


> Dime,
> I have to say that your beam photos are the most useful that I have ever seen. Both close and medium range, they really tell the story.
> 
> Thanks you again for such a great job!



Thank you very much kwkarth! 
I really appreciate the compliments and encouragement!



I continue to do them in hopes that people will find them useful, so hearing so every now and then helps with motivation.

:thumbsup:


----------



## G23fan (Sep 7, 2009)

I second that Dimerazor. 
You have been extremely helpful in helping me choose my 1st light. 
I must have reviewed your beamshots a thousand times and I know I PM'd you probably more than I viewed the beamshots..lol
I appreciate all of your insight. 
I cannot wait to get receive my LX2 that I ordered today.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Mate! :thumbsup:

Nah, not a problem!
I always like to help people in any way I can!

Just wait for that LX2... you'll be blown away! :devil:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are great beamshots and they have proven that I probably don't need to get a M60 to compliment the M60W MC-E I got a day ago and the LX2 which just arrived today along with an E1L and 2 F04 diffusers.

Haven't had much time to play with them at work but will do so later on tonight until I get sleepy and have to call it a night (or the baby cries and call me to attention:sigh.

Some initial thoughts:
-E1L - I really like the size of this light. It doesn't work on RCR123, only primary. Low and Hi are both pretty good levels so far.

-LX2 - Had to remove that aweful black ring at the tailcap!! Will not run on 2 RCR123s at all only primaries. Will run on one RCR123 though. Need to compare voltage and amperage tonight to see if it is regulated with one cell.

-The LX2 head fits on the E1L body with a single RCR123 cell and appears to be pretty bright. Only one level though.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 1, 2009)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Some initial thoughts:
> -E1L - I really like the size of this light. It doesn't work on RCR123, only primary. Low and Hi are both pretty good levels so far.
> 
> -LX2 - Had to remove that aweful black ring at the tailcap!! Will not run on 2 RCR123s at all only primaries. Will run on one RCR123 though. Need to compare voltage and amperage tonight to see if it is regulated with one cell.


FYI - I got 3 AW LiFePO4 3 Volt Lithium from Lighthound and have been successfully using 2 in my beloved LX2 and 1 in my E1B. I'm careful to charge them after a few uses - never letting them drop too low. So far, so good. They seem (not scientific, but I don't have any meters - yet) as bright as primaries. We'll see how they hold up in the long run. At $6+ a pop I'll be happy if they outlast 3 primaries - then I got my money's worth. From what I've read (this is a great post) they should be fine, but that statement is filled with disclaimers. But again, so far I am really pleased.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 1, 2009)

run4jc said:


> FYI - I got 3 AW LiFePO4 3 Volt Lithium from Lighthound and have been successfully using 2 in my beloved LX2 and 1 in my E1B. I'm careful to charge them after a few uses - never letting them drop too low. So far, so good. They seem (not scientific, but I don't have any meters - yet) as bright as primaries. We'll see how they hold up in the long run. At $6+ a pop I'll be happy if they outlast 3 primaries - then I got my money's worth. From what I've read (this is a great post) they should be fine, but that statement is filled with disclaimers. But again, so far I am really pleased.
> :thumbsup:


 
Thanks for the advice - I actually figured out my problem too in parallel. In the E1L I still can't use the 3.7 RCR cells but with runtime being 8.5/45 hours and the fact I got 2 doz. free cells with my order I think I am okay for a while there. 

On the LX2 I was actually using the AW IMR16340 cells which can push a lot of power and because of the extremely low internal resistance do not show a low enough V under load - so I guess I was tripping an overvoltage alert of the 200 lum setting. When I tried my AW RCR123 cells they worked flawlessly and I have been using them all week (still on first charge). Also have some Battery Station RCR123 900mAh cells - they work okay as well, but I have found they trip low voltage protection circuitry much faster under load than the AWs. Interestingly though I measured V(load) on fresh cells and it was 4.15 for the IMR and 4.05 for the AW RCR - so the LX2 over-voltage circuit must be very sensitive right in the area of 8.1-8.2V.

I'd rather not go down the road of 3.0v rechargeable LiIons - I already have quite an investment in 14500, 17670, 18650, RCR123 that I want to make use of those cells at this point.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2009)

Count me in on the LX2 club. This light has an awesome beam pattern. With the F04 diffuser it lights up a whole room. Great light!


----------



## woodrow (Oct 14, 2009)

Great pix. I am impressed by the LX2's beam....the Raptor has great throw....but one needs to keep it away from white walls. lol

Thanks for your hard work to take all these!


----------



## tango44 (Nov 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> LX2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great beam shot this is great comparison.


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the beam shots...i've been holding off asking for it for christmas but the M20 and M30 shots give me a great frame of reference. it looks like it should blow away my A9 (obviously in build and beam quality) but also in outright throw. might even out throw my DBS w/ the R2. i'll definitely get it now, it'll be my 2nd SF ever...the first was a G2 incan so thats one hell of a jump up. 

can anyone direct me to a link about the TIR system? everything i've found thus far is vague, even SF's site hasn't been any help.


----------



## T-3 (Dec 16, 2009)

LX2 was sitting on my doorstep when I got home last night!  M30 arrived a couple days ago... Just need to find the time to "play" now! Both very sweet lights! LX2 UI is different, but I think I'll grow to like it! 

Thanks for the great beam shots DimeRazorback! :thanks:I'm new to this very addictive hobby, and have yet to do beam shots, but really want to try. My other hobby is photography, so once the weather warms up here a little, I would like to see what kind of beam shots I can get with my Nikon D700!


----------



## brianch (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to do this comparison  Very nice. You should do one more test with your best throwers and see which one throws the farthest. I have one question though, I am debating getting the RRT-1.. What are your thoughts on it? Is it usable at all close up? Is the beam too narrow? The M1X isn't that far of a stretch from the RRT-1 when it comes to price so I would'nt mind going for the M1X, but I prefer the styling on the RRT-1 and of course the smaller size.. If only they made a RRT-1 with a MC-E! Then with an extension for two 18650s! Like the TK30. That would be awesome.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate it.

I have more updates to come, it is just hard to find the time.

I'm still searching for a good place to do some further distance beamshots near my house... yet to find a good place...

The RRT-1 can be used up close, it just doesn't work as well as a floody light, for the obvious reasons. Going by what you said, I would suggest you get the M1X :thumbsup:


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for all those beamshots, i've used them for my own reference on several occasions. i was actually able to convince my father that getting the E2DL as a xmas present to me was not a "dumb" idea when i was able to show it to him w/ the M20 and M30 pics as a frame of reference. 

the pics you have of the Malkoff's...the outdoor pics of the M60 w/ primaries and the other w/ an 18650...it looks as though it was slightly brighter w/ the primaries but there also seems to be a different tint so i'm not sure if thats what's throwing it off. am i seeing that correctly? i've been fooled by beamshots before.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

No problem stallion :thumbsup:

The tint does not change, however the output when used with a single 18650 compared to 2xcr123's is rather significant, which is probably leading to it looking like a difference in tint.

Unless you were mistakenly looking at the M60W :nana:


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 27, 2009)

no confusion here...i definitely did not mix it up w/ the warm version...i'm not even that big a fan of 'warm' LEDs. i ordered an MD2 w/ M60 from Gene's site a couple weeks ago and then emailed him the following morning w/ some questions. he actually went to the throuble of calling me at work and left a Vmail while i was at lunch rather than replying which i thought was kinda cool. in any case i called him back and he explained that the M60 would work fine w/ a Li ion and the output would be a little lower but not to any degree that i could notice unless i was comparing two lights at once. i've had it for over a week now and i would say he's right...i've also run it on 2 RCR's w/out a noticeable change. i figure that'll be the cheapest way to run it w/out compromising output. would've preferred an M30 but no one seems to have them.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, it is definitely only noticeable upon direct comparison :thumbsup:


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 6, 2010)

any thoughts on the E2DL vs the LX2? i'm 99% sure i'll be ordering the E2DL in the next week but wanted to see if you had any preference of one over the other and why. other than the overall body shape and low modes of 5 vs 15 lumens, i can't think of why one would be better over the other.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you prefer the clicky interface or the twist/momentary interface?

Which pocket clip do you prefer?

Do you want to be able to use a lanyard?

Do you want knurling?

Do you want Black or Natural colouring?

Thats about it, personal preference.
I like them both equally and they both rotate in EDC duties... or I carry them both, one with an F04.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 6, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Do you prefer the clicky interface or the twist/momentary interface?
> 
> Which pocket clip do you prefer?
> 
> ...


*+1!*

They are both superb lights, there is no better or worse. *Buy both!*


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 6, 2010)

man, i had no idea they're were that many differences. nothing too critical. what surprises me is that there seems to be a great deal of variation in output. your pics, through my eyes, seem to be the same. i did find this thread below where owners of both models compared them. you had posted on their that the LX2 was a little brighter as did everyone else except for one observer. is your E2DL the most recent model? as i understand there are two different versions, i think one was 120lm, then 180lm and now 200lm, but those last two weren't really modified, just the literature was changed. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236273

my decision just became a lot harder, but i appreciate the info.


@Outdoors Fanatic
buy both??? i'd love to, but we're not talking about Romisens here:laughing:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought my E2DL in June, so it was a "120" Lumen model.

Output in person is noticeably different, although now that the E2DL's are guaranteed to be on par with the LX2, there is no difference in that compartment :thumbsup:


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 7, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> I bought my E2DL in June, so it was a "120" Lumen model.
> 
> Output in person is noticeably different, although now that the E2DL's are guaranteed to be on par with the LX2, there is no difference in that compartment :thumbsup:


 

i didn't realize the change over was that recent. anyhow, i've gone an ordered an LX2 and a diffuser. glad i waited an extra day or so cause i think i'll like that better than i would have the E2DL. thanks for the info


----------



## stallion2 (Jan 12, 2010)

my LX2 arrived yesterday, this thing is great. i really didn't expect it to be this light (weight-wise). the beam is not 100% uniform though and that kinda bugs me. its not noticeable when i'm using it outside but that doesn't necessarily mean i wouldn't be able to tell the difference if i had an LX2 in my other hand that had a perfect beam. i'm kinda debating if I should go through the hassle of getting a replacement. it is an awesome light though...its a little brighter than both my Malkoff MD2/M60 and my M20 (R2 version) while still having a hotspot considerably larger than the other two. anyone else have experience w/ a less than perfect beam profile from a Surefire?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 18, 2010)

Opening post has been updated with my newest beamshots including:

McGizmo Haiku XP-G & warm varient
McGizmo SunDrop XR-U
Surefire Z2-S
Malkoff MD3 (Gen 2 ~ XP-G) & M61 drop-in
GatLight Ti
Mac's Customs SST-50 EDC 4500K 2.8A

:thumbsup:


Also, feedback on which style is preferred would be highly appreciated.

I am indecisive about it... do I like the more exposed or less exposed shots?? :shrug:


----------



## RichS (Jun 18, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Opening post has been updated with my newest beamshots including:
> 
> McGizmo Haiku XP-G & warm varient
> McGizmo SunDrop XR-U
> ...


 
Awesome shots DimeRazorback!! I like these more exposed shots way better than the underexposed shots. Having a couple of these lights, the over exposed look much more like what I see with my eye. I always try to get as close to real-life as I can with the amount of light that comes through in the image.

Love the McGizmos - it's amazing the amount of light and throw those little Haikus put out at a power-conserving 650mAH! It's even hanging in there compared to the beastly 2.8A Mac EDC SST-50. But I thought I was "special" in getting a neutral version of the Haiku from Don!?...:sigh: Did you have yours modded after the fact? Mine is a 4000K XP-G R2. What is yours?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Rich, the comments are appreciated! :thumbsup:

As for the Haiku, Don is now offering the XP-G R4 5B1 as an option


----------



## s85sss (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

great work!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Indoor/Outside Beamshots LX2|E2DL|A2L|A2|U2|M60|TK11|RRT-1|Olight M30 M20|Jet-III*

Cheers mate!


----------



## pck50 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very Nice Comparison, Great Work. Thank You


----------



## magellan (Apr 8, 2014)

RichS said:


> Awesome shots DimeRazorback!! I like these more exposed shots way better than the underexposed shots. Having a couple of these lights, the over exposed look much more like what I see with my eye. I always try to get as close to real-life as I can with the amount of light that comes through in the image.
> 
> Love the McGizmos - it's amazing the amount of light and throw those little Haikus put out at a power-conserving 650mAH! It's even hanging in there compared to the beastly 2.8A Mac EDC SST-50. But I thought I was "special" in getting a neutral version of the Haiku from Don!?...:sigh: Did you have yours modded after the fact? Mine is a 4000K XP-G R2. What is yours?



I realize this is several years old but as I am new to the CPF I wanted to say I have enjoyed this discussion.


----------

